# Homemade Treats, Meals and some Raw info (for meals or treats)



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lately, I have had lots of my pet owner friends & customers of Bellas Little Angels (also my close friends as many here know) asking about how to make homemade treats and meals in light of all the FDA warnings and in a few cases recalls (not all cases unfortunately). Since many of my friends & friends of friends, have been sharing info on FB and via emails (especially since investing in dehydrators), I put together a little document with some brief info for making our own treats, links to home cooking for dogs and cats as well , and a really awesome Raw document put together by a friend of Brody's mom (I got her permission to share it...thanks again Tracy). This document is also posted on Dogster and the FB Group Animal Parents Against Pet Foods Made in China...many have found it to be a good starting point for them...so perhaps it can help some people here in light of more people asking on the forum today how to go homemade or raw. 

Best advice is to buy a dehydrator for making homemade treats, but you can do the meats & veggies in your oven following the same directions, however you might need to add some cooking time in some cases!
Tips for Dehydrating meats and Veggies for Doggy Treats:

Meats: Chicken and Turkey (Purdue makes turkey fillets that at 97% fat free and steroid plus hormone free available in Walmart or regular grocery stores): Prep: Slice it into thin strips
Pat it down with paper towels until dry>>>season with a light mist of
Olive Oil and sprinkle lightly with garlic powder or salt. It is your choice *salt will make pups drink more if used too often. *Garlic powder is excellent for a dogs health in small amounts and helps deter fleas and tics. 

Beef: We have been using pre sliced stir fry beef, Thin flank steaks (pounded out at home), sandwich steaks from the meat dept (not pre frozen). With the beef it needs to be patted out with paper towels to absorb excess moisture then you can prepare it like the chicken or some people have tried Lawry's Teriyaki meat marinade lightly brushed over the beef. (contains pineapple, salt and garlic powder in it). Dogs love it no matter how it is prepared...even if you make it plain. 

Pork: Lean tenderloins (sliced thin) or pre cut tenderloin strips prep just requires patting it out first then add to the dehydrator. No seasoning needed. 

Duck,Lamb,Bison,Rabbit,Deer and other assorted means can be used, but keep in mind some can be very greasy..In this case pat dry before and after cooking.

With all meats cook at 160 degrees*Poultry 8 hrs Beef and Pork 6-7 hours depending on thickness. You will have to be the judge of extra time needed. 

Dehydrated meats will stay fresh for up to six months in the freezer -- without freezer burn!
You can store them for 4-6 weeks in the fridge in an air tight container or ziplock bag might want to add a touch of salt to the bag to act as a preservative. *room temp 2-3 weeks in an air tight container.


Fruits and Veggies:

Doggy approved in dehydrators: Green beans, belle peppers (red are high in calcium and proven to have the most health benefits), sweet potatoes/yams (sliced in reasonable size slices because they do shrink up alot so we go about the size and thickness of a rippled potato chip), sliced green apples and bananas>(mixed reviews from the dogs). Squash and Zuchinni with skin on and just sliced into medium size chunks. 

With all veggies and fruits cook at 135 degrees for about 4 hours. 

List of raw veggies and fruits dogs can enjoy with great health benefits:
Brocolli flowers, Melon, Apples, Bananas, Green Beans, Baby Carrots, Any type of Belle Pepper (Red Belle is very high in calcium and dehydrates well),Pineapple (helps stop poo eating) and pumpkin (whole or canned but not the type used for pie filling) Great if your dog has diarrhea. Cranberries (excellent for urinary tract health) and Blueberries. 
Side note from a friend of mine***Pineapple came out good. still slightly soft/chewy from the dehydrator. Some like it some don't,BUT, what I did like was after slicing the sweet potatoes, I put them into the pineapple juice and coated them and then put on the tray. They came out nice and dogs loved them from the dehydrator. 

As with any treat use in moderation...do not use to supplement balanced healthy meals. 

Additional hints, tips and tricks for preparing and storing dehydrated meats, veggies and fruits can be found here: 
Dehydrate Fruit, Dehydrate Vegetables, Easy Dehydrated Food Recipes, Dehydrate M


This link I use as a guide for "people" food that our dogs can have and what the health benefits are: Home Cooked Pet Diets,Home Made Recipes And Pet Nutrition

These additional links provide info about homemade doggy treats, homemade foods and raw feeding guides: 
Homemade Pet Food ? Homemade Dog Food ? Homemade Cat Food ? Holistic Health Care Information For Dog and Cats ? Natural Dog Food ? Natural Cat Food
Homemade Dog Food Recipes
Homemade Dog Food Recipes: Cooking for Your Canine After Pet Food Recall | Suite101.com
Homemade Dog Food Facts, Recipes, and Information
Balancing the Diet in 21 Easy Steps - Home Prepared Food & Recipes Forum
DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Cooked Diets for Dogs
Dog Nutrition & Feeding: Dog Diet, Health & Nutrition Information
Benefits of coconut oil for dogs | Coconut Oil Benefits
PetChiDog | Home Cooking for Chihuahuas
Homemade Dog Treat Recipes!
Cookies For Canines: 9 Homemade Dog Treat Recipes | The Kitchn

Excellent Raw Prey Guide:
http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw.pdf

For those who want to mix some kibble with homecooking (which I do at times):Top Holistic/Pre Made foods:

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul dry dog food products This is the one myself and Bella's uses in the light formula.

Wellness® - Healthy Dog and Cat Food

Blue Buffalo — Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools

Freshpet Fresh & Natural Pet Food For Dogs & Cats l Healthy Dog Treats

Stella & Chewy's - Home

Home » ZiwiPeak

CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - All Life Stages dry formula

Eagle Pack - Natural Pet Food - Dog and Cat Food Contains Eagle Pack, Natural Ingredients that Promote Pet Health

We Are The Leader In Organic & Natural Food for Pets | www.castorpolluxpet.com

In addition:
* Innova Holistic Pet Food
* Evo High-Meat, Grain-Free Pet Food
* California Natural Hypoallergenic Pet Food
* Healthwise complete and balanced nutrition designed for all pet breeds and sizes
* Karma Organic Pet Food

The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) has developed profiles for dog and puppy nutrition. These standards are reflected on the dog food label. This information will give you an idea of the food's content, but beware - the labels can be misleading. Just because a food meets AAFCO requirements, it does not mean that is the best food for your dog. Look for food companies that exceed AAFCO guidelines and use high-quality ingredients that are human-grade if possible. Avoid foods that contain chemical preservatives and fillers like wheat, corn, soy or animal fats or animal by products. .

Some additional home made dog treats:

Munchy Crunchy Meat Treats
Ingredients
1/2 cup non-fat powdered milk
1 egg, beaten
1 1/2 cups rice flour
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. honey
1/2 cup water
5 tsp. chicken or beef broth
1 jar baby food meat (any flavour)
Instructions
Combine ingredients. Form a ball. Roll out on a floured surface. Cut out shapes. Bake at 350 degree 25-30 minutes. Cool. The treats should be hard and crunchy

Baby Biscuits
Ingredients
150 ml (1/2 cup) dry milk powder1 egg
590 ml (2 1/2 cups) whole wheat flour
1/2 tablespoon garlic
30 ml (2 T) molasses
150 ml (1/2 cup) water
90 ml (6 T) beef broth
1 jar baby food meat puree ( or any other jar baby food)
Instructions
Combine ingredients, roll out to ¼” thickness on floured surface. cut small rectangles place on a cookie sheet. Bake for 30 mins at 350ºF . Allow to cool overnight.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Pumpkin Biscuits
Ingredients: 
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup rolled oats
2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. ginger
1 tsp. allspice
2 tbsp. canola oil
1/2 cup pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)
1/4 cup natural peanut butter, smooth
1/4 cup water
Instructions: 
Preheat oven to 325° F
In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, oats, baking powder, cinnamon, ginger, and allspice.
In a medium bowl, stir the canola oil, pumpkin, and peanut butter.
Make a well in the flour and pour in the pumpkin mixture.
Using a stand mixer, begin to combine the wet and dry ingredients on low.
Pour in the water and mix on low, to medium low, until thoroughly combined.
Turn the dough onto a floured surface, and hand knead the dough until no longer sticky.
Roll out to 1/4 inch thickness and cut into shapes with your favorite dog cookie cutters.
Spray a baking sheet with baking spray.
Place the cookies on the baking sheet and bake for 12 minutes.
Turn the oven off and leave in for another 30 minutes.
Cool completely on a wire rack before serving.
Storing - This recipe, as well as other recipes for pet treats, can be stored for later enjoyment. Since they are baked quite hard, you can keep them in an air tight container for approximately 2 weeks. If you bake a softer pumpkin pie biscuit, you can store them in the refrigerator for 4 weeks, and in the freezer for 6 months. 

*Frozen Dog treats*
Carob Chip
Ingredients: 
2 6oz containers of plain yogurt (low or non fat)
1 Tbsp. Honey
1/3 cup of carob chips
Instructions: 
Mix all ingredients in a medium bowl until well combined.
Spoon into an ice cube tray or cupcake liners.
Freeze until solid (it will take several hours)

If you want a really special ice cream treat that will wow your guests at your next dog party, check out this tempting recipe:
Peanut Butter & Carob Swirl
Ingredients: 
32 oz plain yogurt (low of non fat)
1 cup natural peanut butter
1/2 cup carob chips
Instructions: 
Divide yogurt evenly into each cup of a 6 muffin cup pan.
Pour peanut butter into a small bowl.
Melt carob chips gradually in a microwave safe bowl in the microwave. Stir after every 15-30 seconds.
Pour the melted carob into the peanut butter. Stir until combined.
Place a spoonful of the peanut butter mixture on top of each muffin cup.
Using a toothpick, gently stir or swirl the peanut butter with the yogurt.
Freeze until solid.
Homemade cold dog treats will last about 2 months in the freezer. For more information regarding how to store homemade dog treats check out our tips and techniques.
No longer will you have to give into those puppy dog eyes waiting and wanting a lick from your ice cream cone. Now you can make some ice cream just for him/ her!

The same dogs in these pics from Bellas http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-potatoes-chicken-approved-36-chihuahuas.html have been testing and enjoying many of the recipes including the teriyaki style meats from the dehydrator, some of the raw , sweet potatoes dipped on pineapple juice then dehydrated , the frozen treats and the homemade biscuits. 

Please enjoy, share with your friends, post on Facebook or do anything else with this info if know other pet owners who may benefit from this. As time permits or info comes my way I will add to it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Laura! Those are a couple of great posts! 

I especially want to thank you for helping to spread the word about the jerky treats from China. You have no doubt helped save countless lives.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

THX Tracy I know more than a few people now who are reformed 

BTW I was still adding some info to the above notes when you posted. Apparently, the forum has a text limit  in each post so I had to split some info and re-add a few things. I am sure you will see the changes. Let me know if you have any ideas on things to add or update...I do know all the links work as of the time I posted this.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The only thing I would add is to make sure you read labels on any meats you buy. Sodium is a very common additive to meats. They inject it to add tenderness and flavor (and weight!) Even if it says "all natural" it still may be enhanced.

Read the label and look for meats that have 100mg of sodium or less per serving (4 ounces). Sodium is not good for dogs, it can cause allergic reactions, itching, and vomiting and diarrhea in some dogs that are sensitive.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you for the add Tracy. 

I get most of the chicken I buy straight from our local butcher shops because it is the one thing that is cheaper than the grocery stores. 1 10lb bag of boneless & skinless chicken breasts is between 1.69-1.89 per lb. As for red meats I look for the discounted packages when I got to buy them (the ones that will be pulled with-in 2-3 days usually are discounted or have coupons on them). They are still perfectly good to use, nice and lean, and since I plan on using them right away I don't have to worry about how long they will stay in a fridge or freezer. As for other meats, I buy from Walmart , Target, or any other grocery stores where I see good buys. I never buy frozen meats only fresh. Anywhere, I go I am always looking for the quality @ a good price. Plus if we won't eat them then the dogs won't get them


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

These all sound awesome except I don't think they'll be any good for my Nacho (except the dehydrated ones) because of his IBS  But Bella will love them I'm sure, thanks


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks for all the info. I will be on here all night now going from site to site! LOL


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Suzn said:


> thanks for all the info. I will be on here all night now going from site to site! LOL


Feel free to copy and keep it. I hope this info is helpful to you and to anyone else who sees it.


----------

